# who won the supreme



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Does anyone know yet who won the supreme... sue


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

hi just found out think its a maine coon JULESCOON DEXTER well done to his owner and breeder ,,,,sue


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Yep, it is.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

isnt he on the forum??? Ian??


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

member name :: Cyberfyn No its not this cat, I have just googled it and hes a tabby and white beautiful i must say


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

My little boy Slinky Malinki won Supreme HP kitten and Overall HP EXhibit chosen by the writer of "Simons cat".

Iam thrilled !!!!:thumbup:


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Poshmog, I saw you and your kitten. He is gorgeous! You must be so proud. And rubbing shoulders with Simon Cat, eh?


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Well done!!


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

hobbs2004 said:


> Poshmog, I saw you and your kitten. He is gorgeous! You must be so proud. And rubbing shoulders with Simon Cat, eh?


Proud is an understatement !!!
Thank you so much ,love him to bits!!
Took our 10yr old in the Ped pet section and he came away with 1st ,BOB and UKGRANDMASTER cert and went up for BIS as well ,so both of my boys did me proud ,to say I floated home is understatement !!


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

poshmog said:


> Proud is an understatement !!!
> Thank you so much ,love him to bits!!
> Took our 10yr old in the Ped pet section and he came away with 1st ,BOB and UKGRANDMASTER cert and went up for BIS as well ,so both of my boys did me proud ,to say I floated home is understatement !!


Wow! Happy floating!


----------



## JayneC (Mar 18, 2009)

Poshmog your kitten was lovely well done :thumbup:
Yes it was a Tabby and white Main Coon who won.It was stunning and what a well behaved cat.There must be some great picture of him as it loved having its pictures taken.


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Well done to Poshmogs cats. What a fantastic achievement!


----------



## impulce (Jan 9, 2009)

GCCF Supreme Cat Show

He's on the front of the website now - stunning!


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

impulce said:


> GCCF Supreme Cat Show
> 
> He's on the front of the website now - stunning!


Lordy lord, have you seen the size of his paws?  They are enormous!!!!
He is stunning, and so photogenic. Well done to him.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Yes the surpreme winner is a member on this forum  There is a thread somewhere x


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

congrats everyone. Really missed going yesterday. First time in seventeen years I've not gone.


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

A huge congratulations :thumbup: what a stunning cat and yes WOW just how big are his paws !!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

poshmog said:


> My little boy Slinky Malinki won Supreme HP kitten and Overall HP EXhibit chosen by the writer of "Simons cat".
> 
> Iam thrilled !!!!:thumbup:


I'll bet you are thrilled!!!! Excellent results :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Congratulations on the win Poshmogs - love the name Slinky Malinky.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Well done to all the people who entered the supreme especially those who won places i can honestly say i had a really great day :thumbup:

viv xx


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

congratulations to everyone who did well.


----------

